# Meet my new twins!



## pjd (Apr 21, 2015)

Meet my new twins, Mario and Luigi! I am excited to start working with barrels.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 21, 2015)

Tell us more!


----------



## pjd (Apr 21, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Tell us more!



They are 15 gallon American oak, medium toast, purchased at Presque Isle Wine Cellars along with 90 gallons of Chilean juices.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2015)

I love the names. I think they need some stenciling.


----------



## Angelina (Apr 21, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> I love the names. I think they need some stenciling.



I think they do too! I can't tell which one is Mario and which one is Luigi  Are they the ones I was admiring at Presque Isle when I was there?


----------



## pjd (Apr 21, 2015)

Angelina said:


> I think they do too! I can't tell which one is Mario and which one is Luigi  Are they the ones I was admiring at Presque Isle when I was there?



Angelina, Mario is the fatter one on the left. Yes they are the ones you admired at Presque Isle. They were sitting in the main sales area patiently waiting for me to adopt them.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm worried that you named them after plumbers.


----------



## Angelina (Apr 21, 2015)

Ahh, now I see the difference. Good to know they are in a good home  I suspect you will be putting some of that awesome Chilean wine in them? I was nervous about getting so much of the Chilean juice when I had zero knowledge with it, but now I am so glad I did. Some of it was so good I could of skipped fermentation and just consumed it as is. Lol


----------



## pjd (Apr 21, 2015)

Angelina said:


> Ahh, now I see the difference. Good to know they are in a good home  I suspect you will be putting some of that awesome Chilean wine in them? I was nervous about getting so much of the Chilean juice when I had zero knowledge with it, but now I am so glad I did. Some of it was so good I could of skipped fermentation and just consumed it as is. Lol



Angelina, you will be happy with the Chilean juice. I have been buying it for four years now and it is simply the best juice I've been able to buy. Ialways buy California Juice, usually buy some Italian juice and also buy some local Pennsylvania and New York juices. My best wines so far have been Chilean.
Dan told me you picked up some toys on your trip. Sounds like your serious about wine making!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 21, 2015)

Phil, I sure did! Just this morning I was on the phone with Dan try to learn how to use the Vinmetrica. It's is definitely serious, but still all in good fun. Just taking it up a notch! Sure do wish I had paid closer attention in chemistry class.
I am thinking about get some California juice in the fall, and I would like to try my hand at Italian juice. Actually some concord from PA sounds interesting as well.
Maybe we will be able to catch up with you on the next trip to Presque Isle.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats PJD!!! When is the christening???


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 22, 2015)

Agree with Dan regarding the stencils. Dress em up just a bit. These were my twins when they was just babies a few years back.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 22, 2015)

Angelina said:


> Ahh, now I see the difference. Good to know they are in a good home  I suspect you will be putting some of that awesome Chilean wine in them? I was nervous about getting so much of the Chilean juice when I had zero knowledge with it, but now I am so glad I did. Some of it was so good I could of skipped fermentation and just consumed it as is. Lol





pjd said:


> Angelina, you will be happy with the Chilean juice. I have been buying it for four years now and it is simply the best juice I've been able to buy. Ialways buy California Juice, usually buy some Italian juice and also buy some local Pennsylvania and New York juices. My best wines so far have been Chilean.
> Dan told me you picked up some toys on your trip. Sounds like your serious about wine making!



Thanks for the kind words. I look forward to tasting finished product from both of you. I know it'll be great as I have tasted previous things you two have made. I look forward to seeing you guys in the fall. Angelina, Phil also buys the same corks as I do. I think you're ready!!!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 22, 2015)

Dan, you were reading my mind! I just finished posting about my new professional looking labels and thinking I need to look into corks 

Which wine of mine have you sampled? The Blue Heaven I gave you I think is my favorite. Don't let the bottling date fool you. It aged a couple of years before I bottled it last December.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 22, 2015)

I remember the Blue Heaven and it was very good. Right off I can't remember the names of the other two we tried but they were very good. We had them with pizza and friends last week.


----------



## Angelina (Apr 22, 2015)

I am so glad you liked them, I means a lot come from you with so much experience. We are going open your Blueberry Splash tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## pjd (Apr 22, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Congrats PJD!!! When is the christening???



I'm not sure when. I actually thought i would be running some of last falls California wines through them but I have already oaked all of them. I guess i will wait until the Chilean Petite Syrah and Cabernet Sauvignon is cleared then christen the barrels


----------



## sdelli (Apr 23, 2015)

Great looking barrels! I love the taste American Oak gives to wines. To me.... even better the French. I have all sizes running but have to admit the best size to work with is a 12-15 gallon. It ages the best. Not small..... Not big.


----------



## pjd (May 22, 2015)

Well Mario is now in the wine cellar filled with hot water checking for leaks. Luigi is in the cellar waiting to be leak checked. I will be filling both tomorrow with a California Petite Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot blend. Its kind of exciting, I've never used barrels before.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2015)

I look forward to hearing how the wine comes out. I'm certainly jealous.


----------



## MarcMaserati (May 25, 2015)

You could just put a red hat on Mario and a green one on Luigi! Great looking barrels!

-Marc


----------



## pjd (Aug 19, 2015)

It has been 16 weeks since i put the Petite Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot blend in the barrels. I emptied the barrels this past weekend and refilled them with a California Shiraz and Zinfandel blend. At 16 weeks the Petite Syrah, Cab, Merlot blend went from a decent blend to the best wine I've ever made! The barrels were definitely the missing ingredient in my wine making. This wine is as good as any $30 bottle I've ever bought.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 20, 2015)

I do not believe you. I need proof!!!! LOL.. 

Seriously Phil, Congrats!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2015)

That is all that micro oxidation and concentration through evaporation coming through! Keep em full, keep em clean, keep em sanitized and they will last you a long time! All four of my Vadia's are neutral now but I toss in a couple spirals or Winestix and let em go 4-6 months. Rinse, repeat…..


----------



## jwmc1 (Aug 20, 2015)

How many times can you use the barrels before they lose their effectiveness in adding flavor?


----------



## pjd (Aug 20, 2015)

jwmc1 said:


> How many times can you use the barrels before they lose their effectiveness in adding flavor?



I'm mot sure because this is the first barrels I've used but I am guessing I can effectively use them six times before they no longer impart oak flavors to the wine. That is about 2 years.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2015)

You don't buy a barrel to impart oak flavor...... 

You can do that with cubes, spirals etc. 

You buy a barrel to add Micro Oxidation and Concentration through Evaporation which *NEVER* fades out or goes away....

Any questions?



jwmc1 said:


> How many times can you use the barrels before they lose their effectiveness in adding flavor?


----------



## jwmc1 (Aug 20, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> You don't buy a barrel to impart oak flavor......
> 
> You can do that with cubes, spirals etc.
> 
> ...



No questions sir


----------



## pjd (Sep 3, 2015)

I added to the barrel family today. Lucia is the 15 gallon and Vito is her baby brother at 10 gallons. I have a nice port style wine to go into the 10 gallon barrel and some nice Italian Chianti to go into the 15.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2015)

A whole new meaning to a family tree. I am jealous!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks like more PI scores. Looking good!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2015)

Just wondering if you would mind sharing what you paid for the 2 new barrels????

I have a chance of getting a 225 liter barrel (new, American oak) for $400. I think that this is a good deal, but I am not sure since the price of barrels seems to change like the stock market.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2015)

That looks like a great price for that size of barrel.

Compare to here:

http://www.piwine.com/american-oak-barrels.html


----------



## pjd (Sep 4, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Just wondering if you would mind sharing what you paid for the 2 new barrels????
> 
> I have a chance of getting a 225 liter barrel (new, American oak) for $400. I think that this is a good deal, but I am not sure since the price of barrels seems to change like the stock market.



John, I paid $350 for the 15 gallon and $280 for the 10. I would love to use a 225 liter barrel but really do not have the room. The 15 gallon seems to fit my schedule the best. These are my third and fourth barrel. I really wanted to buy two 15 gallon barrels but one was sold before I got to it.


----------

